# do you lubricate the buckles on your binding straps?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i personally dont. i dont see the need to.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I definitely do not. That seems mighty excessive to me. I guess if the buckle was ridiculously sticky I might consider it, and even then, I'm still not sure that I would actually do it.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I do, I also sprayed some WD-40 on my mtn bikes squeaky disc breaks


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Wd40?? That seems like the wrong stuff for plastics, i would lean toward triflow or graphite if anything.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I use snow and ice


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol hardcore.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> I do, I also sprayed some WD-40 on my mtn bikes squeaky disc breaks


It baffles me how many people misuse WD-40 for lubrication. *WD-40 is not a lubricant*, is it a solvent/rust dissolver. It lubricating properties are poor in the first place and on top do not last very long.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

which lubricant do you suggest I use on my brakes ?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Clay, if you have sprayed them with WD40, the pads need to be replaced...clean *everything* with a spray can of Brake cleaner and put new pads in. They should come with a type of "lubricant" to apply before instalation to keep em from squeaking!

HKTRDR is right, its not a lubricant...while it helps initially, it will only worsen the problem in the long run as dirt and dust will stick to the fluid.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm kidding, I just found it to be an odd question, "lube your straps" ?, but yes Triflo is far superior


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> I'm kidding, I just found it to be an odd question, "lube your straps" ?, but yes Triflo is far superior


Ya got me!


----------

